# 2nd Q



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Go Team Ticket!!!! Looking forward to reading about that next Q.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Yay Team Ticket !!! Did you wear your lucky shirt ??


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Way to go!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> Yay Team Ticket !!! Did you wear your lucky shirt ??


No, not yet. 
The new AKC rules go into effect after the 1st in 2014.
I will wear it at the end of January (the next event I am entered in)

The shirt is a present from Susan Marie, it has a picture of a golden on the front with
"Life is Great ......
with an agility dog"
and on the back it says "Team Ticket"

and the coolest part is it is Jordan's favorite color--super lime green.


----------

